# Ideal discbine 4wd cab tractor



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

One of my winter finds will be finding a tractor whose sole purpose will be to pull my Nh7320 discbine. 
Requirements:
Under 4,000 hrs
Under $30,000
Over 100 PTO HP
4WD
Cab HVAC
2 sets remotes
Decent paint
Known name (no Belarus, etc.)

Any help, known tractors, suggestions, etc.?

On edit: I deleted Valtra as unknown name. I recognize they are a fine tractor. I also forgot to say I wanted:
Power shift
Reverser


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

my best take on it would be to check for inventory reduction sales or auctions to meet your hours requirements. One of the best mowing tractors I ever ran was a JD 4255 powershift. Probably wouldn't be low enough hours for ya though.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> One of my winter finds will be finding a tractor whose sole purpose will be to pull my Nh7320 discbine.
> Requirements:
> Under 4,000 hrs
> Under $30,000
> ...


As a pleased Valtra owner, I could not care less if you don't want one. But for the love of all that is good and holy, do not equate it to a Belarus!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Also if pulling the discbine is truly its SOLE purpose, I'm going to question your need for mfwd. Just need it for the bigger wheels?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Also if pulling the discbine is truly its SOLE purpose, I'm going to question your need for mfwd. Just need it for the bigger wheels?


Welllllll, maybe I should have said pulling 15' bush hog, too and yes, the front tires will really help over punishing ruts and hilly, bad traction spots.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just want a good tractor to keep hooked to discbine. 
I thought I wanted to get rid of M7040, but not sure if getting rid of equipment is going to make life any easier.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I just want a good tractor to keep hooked to discbine.
> I thought I wanted to get rid of M7040, but not sure if getting rid of equipment is going to make life any easier.


Ah! ............
More is always better!


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

The best tractor for hay would be a 2wd 55 series or 10 series Deere cause you get such a better Turning radius with a 2wd but I know y'all like to get rain every day and have a bunch of hills so that's really out of question. You just aren't going to get manervablilety with a mfwd compared to a 2wd


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Please excuse my ignorance, because I may be undereducated on the 55 series, but:
They have a old cab layout
No reverser
Dry clutch
Tough to find low hour unit

Love the looks of 3255, but dry clutch and no reverser is tough to get past.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If this tractor just mows and your 126 just bales, how many hours can you possibly put on each yearly? I bet they both end up not even pushing oil-change hours. 30k is a lot of money to rarely get something out of the shed. If it were me, and obviously it isn't  , I'd deal with pulling a pin a little more often or, if absolutely necessary, have something like a 986 as a third tractor and still put as many hours on the 126 as possible. You can only run one tractor at once, right? 

Ok, got that off my chest. Happy tractor hunting!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ah come on you know you want a Belarus 

I think an early CaseIH Maxxum would be a good choice. It's hard to beat that 5.9L Cummins. The 50 series Maxxum's have a neutral position on the reverser the 40 series does not. There's a lot of them out there with over 12K hours on them. They don't use a lot fuel either.

Here's a nice looking 5250 with 5700 hours and almost too good a price, may not have power shift or something. If that's a air seat hopefully it's just fully deflated ;-)

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7853923


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> If this tractor just mows and your 126 just bales, how many hours can you possibly put on each yearly? I bet they both end up not even pushing oil-change hours. 30k is a lot of money to rarely get something out of the shed. If it were me, and obviously it isn't  , I'd deal with pulling a pin a little more often or, if absolutely necessary, have something like a 986 as a third tractor and still put as many hours on the 126 as possible. You can only run one tractor at once, right?
> Ok, got that off my chest. Happy tractor hunting!


I neglected to tell you I will have a helper next year. Farms are spread out. 1 or 2 tractors is a tough musical chairs act and gets old fast. So does the NH discbine hitch. 
I do a lot more bush hogging than you think. 
I'm putting about 400/yr on each Kubota.

May still get rid of 7040 and have to spend more on a bigger 2nd tractor with a loader.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

The John Deere 55 series are really nice tractors for when they are made. Yes they have a dry clutch but it's not what you think. Plus you aren't going to use it for loader work so it won't be horribly bad. You could get a 7210 for around 35-45k. Really good tractor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

7210 is at top of my list with MX 120-130, case 5250


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Or maybe you want my IH 986 with 946 hours. I didnt like that tractor to start with but now that I have used it some more I kind of like it. I think the real reason I didnt like this tractor to begin with is I paid too much for it and the dealer left a real sour taste in my mouth that took a couple months to get rid of. I just wish it would shift a bit easier and it's not as nice as a powershift but the TA is great compared to a standard 8 speed transmission.

Maybe an older JD with a quad range or powershift would work for you....you wouldn't have 4wd though and it might be hard to find one with lower hours. Would 4wd be an absolute must for this tractor? If you have a loader on it I could see where you would want 4wd but I would think without a loader for a hay tractor you might could get by with a 2wd. If you could it would open up your choices a bit. I Definately agree with you that you need to stick with the bigger name brands. A powershift or something similar would also be on my list of requirements and even though the older JD power shifts do not have a reverser it is not hard to just pop the lever over from forward to reverse.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

JD 7410 enough said and get the 20 speed power quad 27 mph! lol


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Colby said:


> The best tractor for hay would be a 2wd 55 series or 10 series Deere cause you get such a better Turning radius with a 2wd but I know y'all like to get rain every day and have a bunch of hills so that's really out of question. You just aren't going to get manervablilety with a mfwd compared to a 2wd


Used a mfwd Deere today mowing hay......most of the ground was flat but had a abrupt 30 foot rise coming out of river bottom....when I made a 90 degree turn up the rise it tore the heck out of the ground.....I was thinking that I should have used my 2wd 2355 with hydrostatic steering. Just cannot beat manuveurability of that little squirt.....forever turns.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

carcajou said:


> JD 7410 enough said and get the 20 speed power quad 27 mph! lol


Found one locally and affordable but he damn thing has a 12 speed.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Found one locally and affordable but he damn thing has a 12 speed.


Lol, that's why it was affordable, for hay, that 12 speed ain't gonna get it done. Definitely need the powerquad for mowing/discbine operation....or maybe IVT if you wuz lucky....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

MFD is great if you need the extra tractive effort. I would suggest if you need stability, move your wheels out a little and hang some weight on the front and maybe in the wheels also. The reason I suggest this is becuase of the roughly $7,000 price tag that MFD tends to come with in your power range.



> Under 4,000 hrs
> Over 100 PTO HP
> 4WD
> Cab HVAC


And I think you mentioned getting something with a reverser.

Any one thing is likely to kick you over the 30K price range, and being a haying tractor the first thing I would omit would be the MFD.

In 2008 I bought my CIH MX135 for $32,000 + a $1,300 IP rebuild. 2wd, cab, pwr shift, reverser, 115 hp, 3,700 hrs, came with 12 pack of front weights and duals. Its a perfect baling tractor, and I would think it would pull a mower well also.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gotta have 4wd around here. Too much flood plain and hills.
Might have to tolerate higher hours, like up to 5,000.

Found this unit. Ugly, but fairly priced. $24,000
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7996447


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

MGD... Do your research.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> MGD... Do your research.


Funny you mention that. I already got a bad tractor from them, but was able to get out from underneath it. It had some leaks and other nagging problems. It was more my fault for not looking the unit over better when I bought it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

You might want to go with a brand and like-model that you already have.

I had a JD, IH and 2 NH's. Getting off one and onto the other sometimes lead to interesting reactions--like reaching for the throttle and grabbing the gear shift instead.

Now I want just one brand, one set of controls.

Ralph


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I was wondering what MGD's rep was like in PA. About 5 years ago he started showing up at the big auctions around here festooned with MGD swag. Haven't seen him in a couple years or he ditched the matching advertising outfit. Most of the dealers don't show off at the consignment auctions.

He did buy my Zetor that I was dumping at a consignment auction. I saw it show up in fastline a couple more times after that.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

JD 3430 I would not be concerned about buying a 10 series tractor with higher hrs on it. They are very reliable. One of mine has over 13,000 hrs , 15 years old and let me down for the 1st time this year. I had to change out an injection pump, $ 1,400. And i blame that partly on the quality of the diesel fuel available today. That's over 800 hrs/year with only one breakdown. Another on mine has 9000 Plus hrs and neither uses more than a quart or 2 between oil changes, 250 hrs. Condition is more important than hrs, If you find a clean one you can pm if you want, and i'll tell you what to look for. Ray


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> MFD is great if you need the extra tractive effort. I would suggest if you need stability, move your wheels out a little and hang some weight on the front and maybe in the wheels also. The reason I suggest this is becuase of the roughly $7,000 price tag that MFD tends to come with in your power range.
> 
> And I think you mentioned getting something with a reverser.
> 
> ...


Sorry, GC-only red things at my house are without engines. Got to be green for me, but I agree with the rest of it-18-38 rears with fluid and 100# wts and about 6-10 wts on front and you are good to go. That is the way my 6100 is set up and I don't need the rear wheel wts. Turning radius if so much better and if you have FRst 4 ribs on the front, you don't tear up the ground on turns like the fwds or the tri ribs. My 5075 with tri ribs does more damage than my 6100, both are 2wd.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Jd, I have run a JD 4240 for years and to me, it is the best mower tractor that I have including my JD 6430's. It is a quad range with 2 wd and will run all day everyday. I also run a JD 4960 w/ powershift and so forth and it's not a problem jumping from one to the other. As long as it's green, it don't matter. The 4240 can be bought for half of what you are looking to spend. Those old "Iron Horses" are hard to beat.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Found what might be a good deal. Dealer let me talk to previous owner. Fits all my needs, but hours slightly higher than desired. 
I started another thread to see if a fellow HT member might want to have a look at it for me. It's in Ohio.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Found what might be a good deal. Dealer let me talk to previous owner. Fits all my needs, but hours slightly higher than desired.
> I started another thread to see if a fellow HT member might want to have a look at it for me. It's in Ohio.


ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with Hayman, we pulled a pair of 15' NH disc conditioners for years, one on a 2wd JD 4240 with 8-speed shift, the other with a JD 4450 mfd with a 15 speed powershift. Four cuttings off 400 acres of hay ground on some god awful steep SE Iowa hay ground. Never had an issue and never felt we were out of gears or needed front wheel drive on the 4240.

Wouldn't be afraid of the JD 3255's either. Neighbor's left the farm with over 12,000 hrs, and spent it's entire life on a loader. Never touched the engine or transmisison.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> You might want to go with a brand and like-model that you already have.
> 
> I had a JD, IH and 2 NH's. Getting off one and onto the other sometimes lead to interesting reactions--like reaching for the throttle and grabbing the gear shift instead.
> 
> ...


I got so used to my reverser that when I get in my dodge truck and I pull down on the turn signal switch I can't figure out why the truck doesn't back up-even when I step on the fuel


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hayman1 said:


> I got so used to my reverser that when I get in my dodge truck and I pull down on the turn signal switch I can't figure out why the truck doesn't back up-even when I step on the fuel


Can't tell you how many times I've done this!

Ralph


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

C'mon JD. Just take out a loan and buy you a 6115m with 24f/24r autoqaud!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Colby said:


> C'mon JD. Just take out a loan and buy you a 6115m with 24f/24r autoqaud!


I sat in one last week.....pretty nice. I like how you can jump your battery(s) off with....has a covered hot post sticking out the right hand side near cab....you unsnap the plastic cover and hook your jumper to it and the ground to the tractor.....no fighting with access to battery.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> I sat in one last week.....pretty nice. I like how you can jump your battery(s) off with....has a covered hot post sticking out the right hand side near cab....you unsnap the plastic cover and hook your jumper to it and the ground to the tractor.....no fighting with access to battery.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Our Massey FWA tractor has that, hot on the side then hook the ground right to the grounding stud on the starter. Not a big deal either to get at the batteries on that one, just pop a front cover off.



Hayman1 said:


> I got so used to my reverser that when I get in my dodge truck and I pull down on the turn signal switch I can't figure out why the truck doesn't back up-even when I step on the fuel


Every heavy truck we have has a different shift pattern. Have a 5, 6, 7, 9 and a 13 speed, can get real confusing at the end of a long day harvesting.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Vol said:


> I sat in one last week.....pretty nice. I like how you can jump your battery(s) off with....has a covered hot post sticking out the right hand side near cab....you unsnap the plastic cover and hook your jumper to it and the ground to the tractor.....no fighting with access to battery.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yah they are nice alright. They have a hefty price tag with them too. A loaded 6115m is around 90k. With a loader. But man there's something about those John deeres like the 20s 30s and now the m's that I just like. I sure hope they've got there interior fixed by now


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Our Massey FWA tractor has that, hot on the side then hook the ground right to the grounding stud on the starter. Not a big deal either to get at the batteries on that one, just pop a front cover off.


Our CIH 5140 has that. I don't know why more tractors don't have it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> I sat in one last week.....pretty nice. I like how you can jump your battery(s) off with....has a covered hot post sticking out the right hand side near cab....you unsnap the plastic cover and hook your jumper to it and the ground to the tractor.....no fighting with access to battery.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I sat in a JD 8285R and felt like a little pi$$ ant in that thing. Sure had a lot of controls.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

JD

The 55 series had a WET clutch in the 4x size of tractor only, the 21-3255 had a dry clutch, and the same goes for 30, 40, and 50 series. 4255 would be nice for the discbine and bush hogging. 44 would be even better, and either one will be a lot more tractor than a 72..... A power shift is almost as good as a reverser, and even though it's an old cab layout, it can still be good.

Rodney


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Colby said:


> Yah they are nice alright. They have a hefty price tag with them too. A loaded 6115m is around 90k. With a loader. But man there's something about those John deeres like the 20s 30s and now the m's that I just like. I sure hope they've got there interior fixed by now


Yeah, I like the M series too Colby.....got everything that you really need without being over the top....kinda like a attractive sensible woman....

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Yeah, I like the M series too Colby.....got everything that you really need without being over the top....kinda like a attractive sensible woman....
> 
> Regards, Mike


What if I like a attractive, cute woman, with lots of "extras" in certain areas? Lol


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> What if I like a attractive, cute woman, with lots of "extras" in certain areas? Lol


Then you get the "R" series.....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> What if I like a attractive, cute woman, with lots of "extras" in certain areas? Lol


They tend to cost you a lot more.And sometimes it has cost some 1/2 of everything.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Rodney R said:


> JD
> The 55 series had a WET clutch in the 4x size of tractor only, the 21-3255 had a dry clutch, and the same goes for 30, 40, and 50 series. 4255 would be nice for the discbine and bush hogging. 44 would be even better, and either one will be a lot more tractor than a 72..... A power shift is almost as good as a reverser, and even though it's an old cab layout, it can still be good.
> 
> Rodney


If he could find one in power quad(i think) then he'd really like it! Basically ivt


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> They tend to cost you a lot more.And sometimes it has cost some 1/2 of everything.


Yeah they can be pretty high maintenance if they have "all the bells and whistles" not to mention you never get a moment of peace. Lookers are sufficient.....beauty queens are a nightmare.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Then you get the "R" series.....


"R" meaning "R"equiring "R"ich "R"elatives


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If i could take just one thing from the new tractors and have it on mine, it would be the R series roof skylight. Just love the visibility it gives for loader work, but it's not the same on the M series.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I would make one general comment regarding equipment purchases. The University of Illinois did a study on the most profitable farms in the early to mid 2000's. Taking into account a number of factors, they created a list of traits of the most successful farms.

What topped the list was not high prices for grain, but less ownership of land, and significantly lower machinery costs per acre. Diversity of operations also had a major contribution. Theses factors separated the profitable farms from the not-so-profitable. Iowa State confirmed these findings. Best take away from these studies is to remind producers to watch their equipment expenses. If you are adding a lot of equipment expense without spreading it across more acres, you need to rethink your operational needs. This is a lesson everyone needs to be reminded of from time to time.

Aaron


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

aawhite said:


> I would make one general comment regarding equipment purchases. The University of Illinois did a study on the most profitable farms in the early to mid 2000's. Taking into account a number of factors, they created a list of traits of the most successful farms.
> 
> What topped the list was not high prices for grain, but less ownership of land, and significantly lower machinery costs per acre. Diversity of operations also had a major contribution. Theses factors separated the profitable farms from the not-so-profitable. Iowa State confirmed these findings. Best take away from these studies is to remind producers to watch their equipment expenses. If you are adding a lot of equipment expense without spreading it across more acres, you need to rethink your operational needs. This is a lesson everyone needs to be reminded of from time to time.
> 
> Aaron


 Maybe i'm taking this out of context but....To me profitable and successful are not interchangeable terms. Some of the most successful farms i know of were never very profitable. They did raise a generation or two of common sense kids, contributed to the community and survived through thick or thin. There would not have been communities without them. Lately with the higher grain prices and good yields every young guy figures A plus B = C. Credit is easy to get and they all think they need to rent every available acre. Time will weed of them out for sure. Just a rant i guess.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Aaron, I think that on all of these posts and I am constantly baffled by what people want or think they need vs what they actually need. You can lead a horse to water, but you'll have a hell if a hard time bathing him.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

aawhite said:


> I would make one general comment regarding equipment purchases. The University of Illinois did a study on the most profitable farms in the early to mid 2000's. Taking into account a number of factors, they created a list of traits of the most successful farms.
> 
> What topped the list was not high prices for grain, but less ownership of land, and significantly lower machinery costs per acre. Diversity of operations also had a major contribution. Theses factors separated the profitable farms from the not-so-profitable. Iowa State confirmed these findings. Best take away from these studies is to remind producers to watch their equipment expenses. If you are adding a lot of equipment expense without spreading it across more acres, you need to rethink your operational needs. This is a lesson everyone needs to be reminded of from time to time.
> 
> Aaron


Momma always said; "boy you got ur wants and needs all mixed up"

I'm reminded of this every time I spend a dollar, but then I also remember my father saying "son, you only live once"

Thanks for the reminder tho, still nice to sit in the new ones in wonder like a little kid....I always think...in 6k hours I might buy me one of these babes...(btw, that would be the new "R" series I was sittin in....)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm trying to keep this purchase as cheap and responsible as possible. Would make life on me, my helper, and all the people I constantly bum rides off of, a lot easier.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> I'm trying to keep this purchase as cheap and responsible as possible. Would make life on me, my helper, and all the people I constantly bum rides off of, a lot easier.


I understand JD. I was just looking on tractor house at some 55 deeres. I don't know much about older tractors but I do know the 55's are bullet proof cause that's what I grew up around 
You could get by easily with a 4055. A 4255 is nice and has a little extra power and a 4455 is just over kill to run a small disc bine and a shredder. But they are still out of your price range. Around 40-45k for what I call I nice clean one with very low hours


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Budget w/o loader is under 30k
Budget w/ loader is under 35k.

Gonna be tough if I want a MX-135. People know they're great tractors and charge a lot for them.


----------

